# Sweet 17 scope... can it handle a 22-250?



## rob1089 (Mar 1, 2005)

Do you think a sweet 17 scope would work on a 22-250? I like the idea of being able to adjust my scope from 100 to 300 yards by just turning the elevation knob on the scope. What are your thoughts??


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well it is only made for the 17 hmr, so i don't know if the ranging system would work for the 22-250 but it should be able to withstand the recoil of a 22-250.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The Sweet 17 was originally designed for centerfire 22 caliber guns. Prior to release by BSA it was sent out for field tests and Guns and Ammo had a write up about it using a .223 rifle. Anyway BSA quickly realized they had a gold mine in the HMR community so the production models now sold are set up for the 17HMR. Keep in mind the system is for a specific bullet weight and FPS calibration which is 17 grains at 2,500 FPS, not caliber as some believe. So if you want to use it on your 22-250, you first sight it in at the prescribed 100 yards, release the screws on the adjustment so that doesn't move and then simply run distance sight test shots at various distance and scribe a mark on the turret knob for each sighting. Keep in mind every time you switch bullet weights the marks will be a little off but you have that problem even with the 17HMR when going from 17 grain to 20 grain bullets. Personally since it only allows changes from 100 to 300 yards and as flat shooting as the 22-250 is, the trouble is not worth fiddling around with.


----------

